# Introduction and - Danish Owners?



## Metnil (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey everybody ! 
I've been reading this site for at couple of years but I've just signed in to your forum 

I don't know if this is the right place to submit, but it was the forum i thought was most fitting!

First an introduction:
My Name is Mette and I'm 21 (soon to be 22) years old. 
I live in Aarhus, Denmark, with my husband and my 7 months old Son.

I am the proud owner of a beautiful male Hedgehog named Bibber, and we are thinking about getting 2 more as soon as we find transportation from abroad, because (as far as i know) there is no serious breeders in Denmark. 

- Now.. To my actual question..

Is there any Danish hedgehog owners in here? There is absolutely no forum like this one in Denmark, so i thought that maybe there would be some Danish people in here?

I look forward getting to know a lot of you, Danish or not, and having a great time talking about those cuddly and absolutely divine hedgies 

Greets!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  We do have a few members from the netherlands that i know of.
Have you ried the UK forum?
http://www.pygmyhogsuk.com/forum


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bibber is just adorable!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm from Denmark. I "know" you from ferretopia


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome! Bibber is a cutie!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Bibber is adorable!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Bibber is such a handsome boy  Welcome to HHC, glad you joined.


----------



## Metnil (Feb 12, 2011)

Julie!! Of course ! Hello sweety  I didn't know you were in here.. AND didn't know you had a hedgehog? 

Thank you for the welcome guys !  And thank you for the kind words about Bibber.. He is a very special little guy!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

welcome! i am Russian and i'm excited to get to know more international hedgie lovers.


----------

